# Gibson Les Paul 1960's vs 1950's Neck?



## guitarcheese (Jan 7, 2008)

I hear a bunch of people always arguing about which neck profile of the Gibson is better, the 60s slim neck or the 1950 original vintage neck. I couldn't find much online which talked about this topic.

Does anyone have any insight into this? Is there really any difference at all between the two necks? My guess is that it is probably not a big difference but who knows...

I did find this review:

http://www.gibson-guitar-reviews.com/les-paul/gibson-les-paul-standard-60s-neck-review


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are one type of hands better than another? Really that is all we are talking about because there is no "better" neck. Some players prefer the feel of the wider 50s neck while other prefer the slimmer 60s neck. I can get use to either and while they are certainly different, they are not "universes" apart.

The best thing to do is simply play a bunch of Gibson and see which style you prefer. Only you can tell which one is more comfortable and for that reason you cannot go wrong.

TG


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> The best thing to do is simply play a bunch of Gibson and see which style you prefer. Only you can tell which one is more comfortable and for that reason you cannot go wrong.
> TG



I agree.

The rule of thumb that I've been told (though it is probably not applicable to everyone) is that if you have small fingers and big palms, choose the 60s neck. If you have long fingers, choose the 50s neck. If you're somewhere in between, choose the 59 neck (this is on all studio models and some custom models I believe). 

Personally, I have massive palms and short fingers, so the slim 60s neck works for me. Consider Agile guitars at Rondo music, which offer inexpensive but high quality Les Paul copies.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've got pretty small hands, but I prefer the 50s neck. As TG said above, you really have to try them to find your best comfort zone.

And don't give them a 2 minute sit down test, go when you can sit and play each one for 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got the 50's neck on my LP Std. My 82' Tokai LP is a bit slimmer than that but not enough to call it 60's slim. I also play a Deluxe Tele with a quite slender C neck. I have small hands and they all work for me - just different.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i think the LP studio has a 59 neck carve? i dont know what it is, but its one of the nicest necks I've ever played.

tis my preferred neck carve.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love big chunky necks and I love smaller ones too--I love my Les Paul & my Iceman's big necks and the small neck on my Mustang.

More than size I'm concerned about shape--what I don't like are the more drastic V necks where the back almost comes to a point--but it's rounded off--that's right where I usually put my thumb--so that doesn't work. Then there are the necks that are like a 2 by 4 in shape--though smaller size--but the back corners are slightly rounded off--it feels like I'll snap it. Fortunately both styles seem relatively uncommon overall.

In addition to the neck shape--there's also the fretboard radius. These things will affect how comfortable a neck is.

Over all I prefer chunky--but I like other shapes & sizes too.


----------

